# new here...



## kumite (Mar 29, 2008)

Just saying hi. New to the forum. I was referred by a member of another foum that kind of went south. I am not actively training, but did Goju and TKD as a kid...long time ago. When my kid gets older, I hope to get him into karate, and maybe me too (again). But, for the mean time, I am just a fan. 

Chris


----------



## Jack Meower (Mar 29, 2008)

Greetings!  I'm pretty new here too, but I like it a lot.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello Chris and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Hawke (Mar 29, 2008)

Greetings Chris,

Welcome to Martial Talk.

Maybe you can check out the local training halls in your area to get your feet wet.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## kumite (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks. I will surf the forum a bit and look around. Certainly will post with any questions I may have. Don't have too much computer time, but this place looks like a good resource.


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 30, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi there and welcome to MT.


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 30, 2008)

Welceomt to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome, *Kumite*.  

MartialTalk is certainly a great place to be for discussions.  Moderation is very strong which keeps things civil (mostly) without being as straight-jacketed as some other fora I could mention.


----------



## kumite (Mar 31, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Welcome, *Kumite*.
> 
> MartialTalk is certainly a great place to be for discussions. Moderation is very strong which keeps things civil (mostly) without being as straight-jacketed as some other fora I could mention.


 

That's great! The last forum I was on had no moderation and went way out of control. But, I am not a heavy internet guy. this place looks cool.


----------



## Drac (Mar 31, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## morph4me (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello, and welcome to MT


----------



## shihanmenon (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi All,

A newcomer to the family of MartialTalk.

_*"NOTHING IS SO STRONG AS GENTLENESS,*_
_*NOTHING OS SO GENTLE AS REAL STRENGTH."*_


----------



## myusername (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MT


----------



## morph4me (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome to MT shihanmenon


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 10, 2008)

welcome to MT, make yourself at home.


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome to MT, Chris!


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome, shihanmenon.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 22, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## newGuy12 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello there, to both of you.


----------

